# ***Old and no longer supported*** New thread will come...



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

This rom is dead. I will make a new thread when I decide to post the final version. Good day.


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

Guess I should claim one more just in case.


----------



## virajss (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Whitehawkx !! Downloading this now ....


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

omg thanks!


----------



## mikesoft (Aug 7, 2011)

Can I restore apps and settings from CWM (kh2) data backup and expect no bugs?


----------



## mzangui (Jul 26, 2011)

thank you Whitehawkx, did you also modify the power menu or it is stock? I need the "mobile data connection" in power menu cuz my plan has 200mb a month.
p.s. I assume we need gb bootloader for this rom so I should odin a gb rom first


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

white just so u know ur sf dl link doesnt work


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

mikesoft said:


> Can I restore apps and settings from CWM (kh2) data backup and expect no bugs?


You ~should~ be just fine restoring apps. Just do NOT restore any System apps (the red ones). 


mzangui said:


> thank you Whitehawkx, did you also modify the power menu or it is stock? I need the "mobile data connection" in power menu cuz my plan has 200mb a month.
> p.s. I assume we need gb bootloader for this rom so I should odin a gb rom first


It has the power menu, but there isn't an option to toggle data from it. I am planning on looking into how to add this.


Raverx3x said:


> white just so u know ur sf dl link doesnt work


Weird, I just clicked it and it worked for me.


----------



## crackpot (Aug 2, 2011)

Whitehawkx said:


> You ~should~ be just fine restoring apps. Just do NOT restore any System apps (the red ones).
> 
> It has the power menu, but there isn't an option to toggle data from it.  I am planning on looking into how to add this.
> 
> Weird, I just clicked it and it worked for me.


The link itself worked, its just the file is 0 bytes.


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

Amazing sweetness. Thank you so much! Love the TEam ACID tweaks in there.

Curious, would it be possible to throw together a EDT wallpaper APK ? My SGS4G is jealous of my Vibrant.

Last, what is that Troll Roman doing here? .... Only kidding Birg. You know I got nothing but love. ;-)


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

crackpot said:


> The link itself worked, its just the file is 0 bytes.


Must have just needed time to sync up. I just downloaded the entire rom from it so it should be good now. ^^


----------



## falcons2 (Aug 31, 2011)

For some reason in cwm it won't find the zip so I can't flash it


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

np white lol i cant install it no phone.. I was just going to host it off my sf for you as another mirror tell u got it resolved if it was a issue


----------



## phreshjoker (Aug 12, 2011)

whitehawkx do you think i can post this over to xda?


----------



## quad57k (Aug 14, 2011)

On the rom right now and am loving it. It just feels smooth and fast. I know quadrant doesnt mean much but i just got 2295. Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## mzangui (Jul 26, 2011)

well so far everything ok except that the music control on lock screens won't work. I tried all of them


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

mzangui said:


> well so far everything ok except that the music control on lock screens won't work. I tried all of them


Works perfectly fine here. Did you read the section in the OP regarding lockscreen music controls?


----------



## mzangui (Jul 26, 2011)

Whitehawkx said:


> Works perfectly fine here. Did you read the section in the OP regarding lockscreen music controls?


I just reboot the phone, now it is working


----------



## Kinghat (Jun 21, 2011)

One word AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

ported all the audiophile gb goodies to this for my moms device runs great


----------



## tinkerer (Jul 23, 2011)

I wanted to chime in and throw my thanks into the thread. *WhiteHawkX*, this ROM is flexible, beautiful and freakin _smooooooth_. So nice. It's easy to see that time was taken and much care was put into making this ROM awesome. The features and benefits are clearly laid out in the OP and the instructions are easy to understand.

Huge thanks and congrats to WhiteHawkX for this bundle of awesome.


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

tinkerer said:


> I wanted to chime in and throw my thanks into the thread. *WhiteHawkX*, this ROM is flexible, beautiful and freakin _smooooooth_. So nice. It's easy to see that time was taken and much care was put into making this ROM awesome. The features and benefits are clearly laid out in the OP and the instructions are easy to understand.
> 
> Huge thanks and congrats to WhiteHawkX for this bundle of awesome.


Thank you. Glad you are enjoying the rom.


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

All I can say is.......\m/


----------



## CMHJr (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wanted to say thank you for the ROM, had minor problem with random reboots like I had on the stock deoxed KH2

I think it might be a problem with the TW4 because when I added to the stock ROM I has reboots also.

Using Adw launcher took care of that problem and no more reboots.

AGAIN THANKS FOR YOUR HARD WORK


----------



## cipher (Sep 1, 2011)

this may sound stupid, but does it have the gb bootloaders in it already, it doesnt seem like you missed anything, i just wanna be sure, i'm on icbinb froyo, havent tried any gb roms yet


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

cipher said:


> this may sound stupid, but does it have the gb bootloaders in it already, it doesnt seem like you missed anything, i just wanna be sure, i'm on icbinb froyo, havent tried any gb roms yet


This does not contain the bootloaders. You are still good to flash but you will see a "rainbow" like screen on bootup. If you want the GB bootloaders just ODIN KG4 and use the included 831 pit file and check repartition. After that then follow the steps in the OP and you will be golden.


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 3, 2011)

"Whitehawkx said:


> This does not contain the bootloaders. You are still good to flash but you will see a "rainbow" like screen on bootup. If you want the GB bootloaders just ODIN KG4 and use the included 831 pit file and check repartition. After that then follow the steps in the OP and you will be golden.


Where is the KG4? Is it just the one that krylon leaked


----------



## cipher (Sep 1, 2011)

Whitehawkx said:


> This does not contain the bootloaders. You are still good to flash but you will see a "rainbow" like screen on bootup. If you want the GB bootloaders just ODIN KG4 and use the included 831 pit file and check repartition. After that then follow the steps in the OP and you will be golden.


ok i can dl the kg4, and im ok with using odin, but what do you mean by the 831 pit file, all ive done with odin is flash roms
and thank you for gettin back to me


----------



## cipher (Sep 1, 2011)

cipher said:


> ok i can dl the kg4, and im ok with using odin, but what do you mean by the 831 pit file, all ive done with odin is flash roms
> and thank you for gettin back to me


it was chadster214 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1183413


----------



## cipher (Sep 1, 2011)

Whitehawkx said:


> This does not contain the bootloaders. You are still good to flash but you will see a "rainbow" like screen on bootup. If you want the GB bootloaders just ODIN KG4 and use the included 831 pit file and check repartition. After that then follow the steps in the OP and you will be golden.


this f'd my phone up big time, idk if i can fix it, i cant even get back to butter


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

cipher said:


> this f'd my phone up big time, idk if i can fix it, i cant even get back to butter


I think mine might be doing the same thing. I downloaded the link that you posted, then extracted the files using 7zip, then I used odin to do the 831.pit, and now my computer wont recognize my phone anymore, and I cant do any of the things with the mounts. I tried to odin back to the stock deodexed kd1 and it seems to work. I just cant do anything with it as far as customizing or what not.

Have you gotten yours working? I can put frost back on, but I still cant do anything with the mounts.


----------



## cipher (Sep 1, 2011)

whaat said:


> I think mine might be doing the same thing. I downloaded the link that you posted, then extracted the files using 7zip, then I used odin to do the 831.pit, and now my computer wont recognize my phone anymore, and I cant do any of the things with the mounts. I tried to odin back to the stock deodexed kd1 and it seems to work. I just cant do anything with it as far as customizing or what not.
> 
> Have you gotten yours working? I can put frost back on, but I still cant do anything with the mounts.


no i havent but im searchin all over for a fix, ima noob so im sure i messed somethin up, ill let you know if i can get it


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

cipher said:


> no i havent but im searchin all over for a fix, ima noob so im sure i messed somethin up, ill let you know if i can get it


I'm a noob also, I tried using odin to replace the pit file. I tried formatting my sd card. I then used odin to reflash kd1 deodexed root etc... and I still cant change my mounts. I also get /dev/block/st111.

Please someone help, Please


----------



## mzangui (Jul 26, 2011)

if you want to flash this rom you don't need GB boot loaders. However, if you like to have GB boot loaders do the following:
1. put your phone in download mod and odin KG4.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1895-ROM-Leak-Gingerbread-2.3.4-T959VUVKG4
2. odin drhonks KG4 kernel then you will have CWM
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2213-Kernel-GB-Stock-Kernel-CWM-Voodoo-EXT4-Lagfix
3. put this rom on your SD card, go to recovery and flash it.


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

mzangui said:


> if you want to flash this rom you don't need GB boot loaders. However, if you like to have GB boot loaders do the following:
> 1. put your phone in download mod and odin KG4.
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1895-ROM-Leak-Gingerbread-2.3.4-T959VUVKG4
> 2. odin drhonks KG4 kernel then you will have CWM
> ...


There is multiple files in there. Which ones do i odin?


----------



## mzangui (Jul 26, 2011)

whaat said:


> There is multiple files in there. Which ones do i odin?


 there are 4 files, put them into the correct place as below then hit the start:
PIT: Hawk_Sidekick_VibrantPlus_831.pit
PDA: CODE_T959VUVKG4_CL385158_REV00_user_low_noship.tar.md5
PHONE: T959VUVKG4-Phone-CL1037720.tar.md5
CSC: SGH-T959V-CSC-TMB-VIBRANTP.tar.md5

after this, your phone will reboot. let it boot, then turn it of and go to the download mode.
odin drhonk's kernel in PDA part, let the others (pit, phone, csc, bootloader) be empty


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

mzangui said:


> there are 4 files, put them into the correct place as below then hit the start:
> PIT: Hawk_Sidekick_VibrantPlus_831.pit
> PDA: CODE_T959VUVKG4_CL385158_REV00_user_low_noship.tar.md5
> PHONE: T959VUVKG4-Phone-CL1037720.tar.md5
> ...


Wow, now I see where I messed up, I will get back and let you know if I am having anymore troubles.

Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh, do I check repartition or not?

Edit: It's already checked, nevermind.

And Thank you again!


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

I followed your directions but I dont have superuser or anything. The dr.honk link said it gives root and voodoo and cwm, but I don't have those.

Ok, I have them, but now Im having an issue with my sd card, I'll keep working on it.

Edit: Now all I need to know is if this is ext4 compatible?

Edit: I'm gonna try Icbinb for now, I need more assistance with this one. Linda says not enough space on sd card about partition, busybox says not stable and wont install properly


----------



## mzangui (Jul 26, 2011)

whaat said:


> Linda says not enough space on sd card about partition, busybox says not stable and wont install properly


that's because you already have ext4 partition on your SD card, take a back up on your PC then go to CWM and partition your card again


----------



## whaat (Aug 28, 2011)

mzangui said:


> that's because you already have ext4 partition on your SD card, take a back up on your PC then go to CWM and partition your card again


Well I have a lot more problems I guess, I cant even get stock deodexed kd1 root to work properly, I get cant mount, /dev/block etc... I had to use krylons custom .tar, I followed your directions again and I have rooted 2.3.4, but I cant download apps from the market, it just reboots in the middle, is there a way I can get my phone back to bone stock so can start all over, basically where can I find a completely stock firmware to odin so I can fix my issues, any help would be greatly appreciated, and thank you so far.


----------



## Juls317 (Sep 3, 2011)

"whaat said:


> I think mine might be doing the same thing. I downloaded the link that you posted, then extracted the files using 7zip, then I used odin to do the 831.pit, and now my computer wont recognize my phone anymore, and I cant do any of the things with the mounts. I tried to odin back to the stock deodexed kd1 and it seems to work. I just cant do anything with it as far as customizing or what not.
> 
> Have you gotten yours working? I can put frost back on, but I still cant do anything with the mounts.


I had an issue like that, not through doing this but the way I fixed it might help. Go on very to xda (it might be here as well, i don't know, and odin KB5 after KC1 and then try flashing stuff


----------



## cybok0 (Jun 24, 2011)

Go to this post and read, read, read and read again and follow the directions to a T and you won't have any problems, just make sure you read them till you understand them.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1223765


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/40595761/new boot sound.zip

for those of you that miss the boot up sound  will work on any gb rom


----------



## oo- (Sep 13, 2011)

love love love this rom, cant wait for any revisions, only suggestions so far more options in power menu (vibrate mode, hibernate), a little stronger wifi signal would be great, this rom is fast, can you make it do my laundry

thanx


----------



## oo- (Sep 13, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/40595761/new boot sound.zip
> 
> for those of you that miss the boot up sound  will work on any gb rom


this is ok, im gonna modify it a bit, i think i know how, but not sure, do i need to delete any files before reinstalling this zip with a different .wav, im pretty sure i need to keep it the same file name when i replace it

thanx in advance

edit sweet, now i got that crazy sound from the grudge movie as my boot up sound


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

OP updated with version 1.1! Much stabler release. I also updated the install instructions. You do NOT have to install busybox when you flash before enabling voodoo. Please refer to the changelog in the OP for a full list of what was changed/revised in this version. Enjoy!


----------



## BeyondtheTech (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone else experiencing crashes and shutdowns with this release? Valhalla 1.0 was awesome, but ever since I redid my phone with 1.1, it would periodically crash - full reboot, or shutdown to the battery charging icon.


----------



## mikesoft (Aug 7, 2011)

Nope, not me. I did a cwm backup, wiped data cache and dalvik, flashed, booted with voodoo disabled (it was previously disabled) and I let it sit for a while. Then reboot to CWM, enable voodoo, let it boot, then again to CWM, restore data and that was it. No issues. I'm using go launcher ex though. Not sure if your problem is touchwiz related (I had issues with it using valhalla 1.0)


----------



## BeyondtheTech (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the TouchWiz tip. I'm installing GO Launcher EX now and turning off TW. We'll see if that saves the day.


----------



## mikesoft (Aug 7, 2011)

BeyondtheTech said:


> Thanks for the TouchWiz tip. I'm installing GO Launcher EX now and turning off TW. We'll see if that saves the day.


Just to be clear, maybe it's just me having issues with TW. Maybe it was a bad flash, or some other reason that made TW freeze my sgs4g and constant reboots. This rom has been working great for most people, so maybe TW isn't the real issue here, but surely go launcher ex did get rid of random freezes and reboots in my case at least.

Just make Go launcher your default home screen launcher, no need to uninstall TW or anything.


----------



## xaocon (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this awesome build. It's crazy fast. I've noticed that the quadrant score is lower than my last rom but this is def faster.

So is swype missing from this or is it just my device?


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

OP updated!


----------



## virajss (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks White. Are the install instructions same as 1.1?


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

virajss said:


> Thanks White. Are the install instructions same as 1.1?


Yes they are. You ~should~ be able to just flash 1.2 right over the top of 1.1 and be fine.


----------



## htaak (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## brooklyn718941 (Sep 22, 2011)

What s wrong with the browser. I seem to be having scrolling issues. Does anyone else have the same problem????????


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

brooklyn718941 said:


> What s wrong with the browser. I seem to be having scrolling issues. Does anyone else have the same problem????????


The browser is new for this 2.3.5 build. This is a leak so there will more than likely be some bugs/quirks.


----------



## xaocon (Jun 24, 2011)

What apk's do I need to install from the orig leak to get the swipe KB working again?


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

xaocon said:


> What apk's do I need to install from the orig leak to get the swipe KB working again?


Default swype should be included with latest release.


----------



## xaocon (Jun 24, 2011)

"Whitehawkx said:


> Default swype should be included with latest release.


Thanks again. You rock.


----------



## neocorteqz (Jul 23, 2011)

"Whitehawkx said:


> The browser is new for this 2.3.5 build. This is a leak so there will more than likely be some bugs/quirks.


I never use the default browser. I am stuck between FF and dolphin


----------



## BeyondtheTech (Aug 18, 2011)

mikesoft said:


> Just to be clear, maybe it's just me having issues with TW. Maybe it was a bad flash, or some other reason that made TW freeze my sgs4g and constant reboots. This rom has been working great for most people, so maybe TW isn't the real issue here, but surely go launcher ex did get rid of random freezes and reboots in my case at least.
> 
> Just make Go launcher your default home screen launcher, no need to uninstall TW or anything.


With Valhalla 1.1, after I stopped using TouchWiz, the crashing and shutdown stopped. So, that must be it.



neocorteqz said:


> I never use the default browser. I am stuck between FF and dolphin


Yeah, this stock browser is horrible now on Valhalla 1.2. Extremely slow to scroll. Back to Dolphin HD on this build. Thanks, though.


----------



## TunedFish (Jun 25, 2011)

mikesoft said:


> Just to be clear, maybe it's just me having issues with TW. Maybe it was a bad flash, or some other reason that made TW freeze my sgs4g and constant reboots. This rom has been working great for most people, so maybe TW isn't the real issue here, but surely go launcher ex did get rid of random freezes and reboots in my case at least.
> 
> Just make Go launcher your default home screen launcher, no need to uninstall TW or anything.


Mine worked fine until I restored about 200 apps with titanium backup. I uninstalled all the apps2sd and some on the internal and it works flawlessly.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

hi i have a question was wondering if anyone could clarify so if im using valhalla 1.2 and dr honks kg4 kernel+voodoo can i use setcpu too?


----------



## Str8Pryd (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't throw a lot of comments out there, but I have to give big props to Whitehawkx for this. I flashed this through CWM red (thanks, DrHonk!), swapped out TW4.5 to GoLauncher EX (based on input from this thread), and am slowly putting things back in order. I had initially restored all my user apps through Titanium Backup, but it really dragged and kept restarting, so I did another factory wipe and have been restoring apps a few at a time. So far, all of my can't-live-without-it apps are in, as well as several others, and it's still smooth and responsive, so I couldn't be happier. If I manage to crash things again, I'll have a real good idea what group of apps it coincides with, so I'll post up what's happening. In any case, I just want to thank Whitehawkx (and all the contributing developers) and the RootzWiki community who helped provided him with the hardware. Good stuff!


----------



## brumner (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes you can use either setcpu or tegrak


----------



## Whitehawkx (Jun 21, 2011)

OP updated. New zip does not format /data. So if you want a squeaky clean install do a factory reset prior to flashing. Otherwise you should be able to flash right over the top of your previous Valhalla rom and all your apps will remain. :grin3:


----------



## mbernusg (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

been waiting on this all day. Following you and black phoenix on twitter all day. was getting excited.

damn i forgot thanks man.


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

You da' man. I finally did not install ADW EX to try out TW.. now the ICS launcher. Looks interesting, may stick og. Thanks for the option. Phone feels fantastic.


----------



## TunedFish (Jun 25, 2011)

I updated from 1.2 with no wipe and voodoo enabled. Browser is back and working well. I'm also using link2sd and a quick reboot linked all my apps. So far so good.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl4ckpheniX (Jun 23, 2011)

Love all the new features! Great work bud ;-)


----------



## TunedFish (Jun 25, 2011)

Same as before: painlessly upgraded with voodoo, no wipe, from 1.3.1 to 1.3.2. Everything works. Browser still smooth. Looking forward to new leak

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## virajss (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks much Whitehawkx. I have asked this question on XDA, thought will ask here too ...

Quick question - Is it possible to change the way we accept/reject calls? Right now we have to slide to accept reject incoming calls, is it possible to change that to buttons? 
I am sorry of this has been answered somewhere else, but sometimes its a pain to slide with one hand.


----------



## mikesoft (Aug 7, 2011)

virajss said:


> Thanks much Whitehawkx. I have asked this question on XDA, thought will ask here too ...
> 
> Quick question - Is it possible to change the way we accept/reject calls? Right now we have to slide to accept reject incoming calls, is it possible to change that to buttons?
> I am sorry of this has been answered somewhere else, but sometimes its a pain to slide with one hand.


Does answering the phone pressing the Home key works for you?

If so, settings > call settings > all calls > answering call: Activate Answering mode, then check "Answering key"

If not, then there's probably some apps to customize this on the market, though I'm not sure.


----------



## andrewddo (Jul 1, 2011)

anyone having problems connecting their phone to computer via usb? its only on certain builds i get this such as kh2 and this one i suppose it says my F) cannot start code (10)


----------

